# Sennheiser HD650 Cable Shootout:  Stock, Zu, Equinox and Grace Five Two



## Voltron

I know that various comparisons of the popular HD650 replacement cables have been done before, but I could not find one that covered the stock, Zu, Equinox, and Grace Five Two that I had available. Also, I have done the comparison live on both a SinglePower MPX3 and a Corda Prehead Prototype to hear any differences that appear using tube and solid state amps. That said, I make no claims to having particularly keen ears or other qualifications to support my impressions. I have just attempted to listen to the differences and report them here, in my first attempt at a product review/comparison.

*Physical Description of Cables*

 Stock:
 Thin and supple cable that does not display any microphonics. Lighter and less chunky connectors than all replacement cables, but surely not "cheap."

 Zu Mobius:
 Thicker cable with attractive black and silver flex material. Brushed metal connectors, including aluminum connectors on the headphone end. These connectors can be difficult to seat properly, but it becomes easier with use. The cable itself it too stiff IMO, and is very microphonic. That combination can make wearing the Zu unsatisfactory if you are moving around at all.

 Stefan Audio Art Equinox:
 Beautifully made cable with a softer black flex cover up to the split, and twisted white wire without any covering up to the shrink-wrapped connectors. Equinox has a very solid and rather lengthy 1/4" connector and much smaller and easier to seat plugs that connect to the 650s. It is much more flexible than the Zu and does not display much if any microphonics.

 RnB Audio Grace Five Two:
 Very well-built and attractive cable, with a black flex up to the split, and red/black for the right side and black for the left. Substantial 1/4" connector and the connectors for the headphones are sized between the Zu and Equinox, and nicely shrink-wrapped. The G52 is thinner and more flexible that the Equinox but it does exhibit some micorohonics, although not as pronounced as the Zu. Special thanks go to thanks to PFKMan23 who loaned me the G52 for this comparo. Also, RnB180 has graciously offered to send me a prototype G52 that he thinks is closer in sound signature to the Equinox, so I may add some further impressions on that later on.

 All cables have seen many hours of use, and are well broken in.

*Equipment Used*

 Sennheiser HD650:
 Well broken-in, with foam removed and replaced with sheer hose

 Tube Amp Setup:
 Maxxed SinglePower MPX3
 Onix CD-1
 Crystal Cable Reference ICs
 Crystal Cable Reference power cord on Onix, stock on MPX3

 Solid State Amp Setup:
 Corda Prehead Mk. II Prototype (crossfeed not engaged)
 Onix CD-1 for some songs and 2G iPod Mini for others
 Crystal Cable Reference ICs w/ Onix, Monster mini-RCA w/iPod
 Crystal Cable Reference power cord on Onix and Prehead

*Comparison Method*

 To get used to the sound of each cable, I listened to a compilation disc that I burned with a variety of music I like. Using the CD-1 and Prehead, I listened straight through the disc with each cable in turn--that was a long night. This idea worked to an extent, and allowed me to make some basic notes on the differences, but I did not try to make major comparisons based on this listening session. 

 For completeness sake, the songs on the sampler disc are as follows:
 1. Personal Jesus, Johnny Cash; 2. Yellow Dog Blues, Louis Armstrong; 3. Danny Boy, Jacintha; 4. Sunrise, Norah Jones; 5. The Luck One, Alison Krauss; 6. Little B's Poem, Bobby Hucherson; 7. Freddie Freeloader, Miles Davis; 8. Focus on Sanity, Ornette Coleman; 9. Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia), US3; 10. Jazz Music, Stephane Pompougnac; 11. Chill Out, John Lee Hooker; 12. More Than This, Roxy Music; 13. American Idiot, Green Day; 14. Who Is This America Dem Speak of Today?, Antibalas; 15. Vertigo, U2

 After that, and over a couple of weeks, I listened to a series of songs on the tube setup and then on one or the other of the solid-state rigs. I did not listen to the same song list on each rig, I just listened to the each song identified below either once or twice on each cable in turn on the given system. I also varied the order, so that I didn't base my thoughts on preconceived ideas any more than necessary, and so that I wasn't always tired of hearing the song every time when I used the same cable. This sequential comparison, song by song, proved to be most revealing for me. Sometimes the differences were starker than others, and my preferred cable certainly changed for specific songs. I am already a believer in the differences that pretty much all components can make in a system--and truly believe that cables play a big part--but even cable skeptics should try this sequential method sometime, because it is hard NOT to notice the differences when all others pieces are constant.

*Sonic Impressions*

 Although I have a personal favorite, I do not think the decision of which replacement cable to choose is at all black and white and really depends on a number of factors. The type of music you prefer, the style of presentation you like, your source, and perhaps most of all your amp can make a huge difference on your choice of cable. That is a general statement, but seems quite appropriate in regard to this choice. My thoughts and impressions are influenced by all of those factors, and my goal here is to express those as I go along with this already over-long review. 

 I believe my MPX3 and Prehead systems are both highly resolving and engaging, and I strive for a transparent sound in my audio equipment to the extent possible. The Prehead is a very detailed and powerful amp, but it does not suffer from harshness or brightness as a rule. I chose not to engage the very fine cross-feed switch because I wanted to hear how the cables handled the music without that assistance. I have to say that most things sound better to me on all of these cables when the cross-feed is on. As for my MPX3, I am not even aware of all the upgrades going on in there, but Mikhail described it to its original owner--Sleestack--as having all of the upgrades he could think of. I believe it has Solen 1, paper-in-oil caps, and silver wiring throughout; it has both the 12V option and the preamp out features, but it does not have the Plitron transformer Mikhail sometimes uses. Anyway, it is a very fine amp, and I ran it using a Tung Sol round plate 6SN7 driver and Sylvania VT 231 6SN7 output tubes. It certainly has that warm tube magic, but it is not overly "tubey" and there is no mushiness to be heard.

 So, here goes, with summary impressions first and then listening notes for each song. The notes really were made while listening, although I went back and made comparisons and additional comments after listening with other cables, and to make myself sound less stupid.

*Stock Cable:*

 Without having heard the other options, I thought that the stock 650s sounded great. It is a quality stock cable, and it enhances the darker, warmer, Sennheiser sound. After comparing the stock cable to several other options, I think you can hear that the stock cable limits the capabilities of the headphones from the perspective of soundstage, resolution, and clarity. The stock cable has a noticeable "three-blobs-in-the-head" effect, which is more pronounced in some music than others. Nevertheless, the stock cable has a pleasing and intimate sound, and does not create fatigue.

Prehead Listening Notes:

 Sample disc: Dark, deep, occasionally muddy.

 Fiona Apple, Extraordinary Machine: Slower and darker beginning; vocals are in my ears, not in a natural setting/soundstage; blobs are r/l without any forward extension; transients not nearly on the level of other three. 

 Allison Krauss, Lucky One: Warmer less string instrument-heavy presentation than Zu; voice sweet and smooth; bass noticeably deep and stands out of mix nicely; separation of instruments is clear but the more intimate or even compressed sound image is very noticeable.

 Amadou & Mariam, M'Bife: As expected an overall darker and warmer sound; high extends higher, low still strong and deep; bass vocals nice and weighty; blobs in the head effect more pronounced than with other cables; separation is good but follows the blobs; soundstage more compressed; no fatigue indications.

 Dave Brubeck, Take Five: A little flat on the intro and sax; nice echo effect with the snare drum--goes left to right and out front a bit; bass string twang noticeable; ride cymbal sounds smooth stays on the left; piano stays in right ear while sax is mostly left ear.

 Dire Straights, Water of Love: Fine but boring presentation; warm and deep but not as exciting as others.

MPX3 Listening Notes:

 Sigur Ros, Takk/Glosoli: Deep bass, with a blended wall of sound effect on Glosoli while vocals reach high pitch and come forward; drums thumping and non-descript; guitars piercing and clear while background stays muddy.

 Tierney Sutton, Just Squeeze Me: Warmer and less distinct bass notes on the intro; slower overall; voice is not as clean and real as the Eq or G52 or Zu but it is very smooth and nice to listen to; piano is not as clear or fast, but has similar effect to the vocals; flatter overall soundstage presentation/image.

 Muddy Waters, Good Morning Little School Girl: One of the better songs on the stock cable; some of the detail is lacking but the depth and warmth lend themselves to Muddy's voice and the low down bass line; guitar sounds clean but not as crisp as other alternatives; sense of the room lacking.

*Zu Mobius:*

 The Zu was the first replacement cable I heard and owned, which was largely based on my reading of many Head-Fi reviews and my thought that the 650s could use a little more "life" and a little less veil. With the MPX3 (both my older, less upgraded one and the Maxx) I liked the Zu's ability to change the sound of the 650s with many types of music I listen to. The Zu can be magical with jazz, well-recorded rock music, and especially vocals. To my ears, some things sound better on the Zu/MPX3 combo than any other cable. For example, the Ron Carter/Rosa Passos disc Entre Amigos sounds amazing, and the extra high-end energy of the Zu lifts the presentation to a degree that I find perfect.

 Once I took out the foam and had the Prehead in the house, however, my Zu love diminished. On the Prehead, the Zu can sound very good but I find that it has the potential to be too bright and is more prone to causing fatigue. It is sometimes unlistenable at reasonably high volumes with electronic music. Sigur Ros was screeching and horrid through the Zu/Prehead at 12 o'clock when it sounded fine through the Equinox at that admittedly loud level. It isn't always that way at every volume level or for every type of music, as my listening notes demonstrate, but I don't think it is the best choice for a high-end solid state rig, especially if you have other bright components or interconnects.

 The tonal balance on the Zu is not particularly accurate or natural to my ears. It has a well-earned reputation for being brighter than the stock cable, and that brightness comes from a tipped up presentation in both the treble and upper bass/lower midrange. This upper register energy can be a good thing, but it also can tend toward being metallic or glaring, especially with the Prehead. The bass tends to go a bit deeper than the other replacement cables I have heard, but it is neither as controlled nor as clear and detailed as either the Equinox or the Grace52. The bass might be deeper and more impactful but it is more smeared and muddy. The sometimes boomy bass appears to swallow some of the higher frequencies.

 The Zu is lively and fast, with pretty good transients as a whole, and decent PRaT. The Zu is more resolving than the stock, but not as detailed or resolving as either the Grace52 or the Equinox. The sound is far less cohesive through the Zu, and although the soundstage is wider than stock it is more compressed than the other replacement options I am comparing. The Zu's soundstage does not have the same level of extension side-to-side or front-to-back. However, it does not have the blobs problem of the stock. Lastly, the stiffness and microphonics of the cable actually do impact the sound negatively unless you sit very still while listening.

 This review sounds more negative than I would have imagined, but it is mostly just in comparison to two other cables I like better. There are many people who love this cable, and it has some strong attributes. Even if you don't want to take out the foam, it can surely brighten up your 650s. With a good tube amp, many of the negatives diminish, and the Zu can really make jazz sing, but even the Maxx MPX3 cannot make the Zu more resolving or balanced.

Prehead Listening Notes:

 Sampler disc: Deep, more high end energy but not screechy or overly bright; not as detailed as Eq or G52 and soundstage more constricted but very intimate and pleasant sound.

 Fiona Apple, Extraordinary Machine: Low end nice and deep and strong but high end extended too high at times (hiss pronounced?); less cohesive than Eq or G52.

 Allison Krauss, Lucky One: String instruments very pronounced but overall pleasant and detailed; still have the sense of fatigue; vocal presentation somewhat above (^) the instruments. 

 Amadou & Mariam, M'Bife: Very energetic presentation; vocals sound tipped up; balance not great; bass deep and at times boomy; fatigue potential high. 

 Dave Brubeck, Take Five: More lively sax than stock on the intro--treble energy more pronounced; ride cymbal has a tizzy edge to it; echo on snare nice and more obvious than stock; reed and breathing more noticeable; decay and finish not on par with Eq.

 Dire Straights, Water of Love: Good sound but not as tight as Eq or G52; balance tipped to the high end and vocals do not have the same resolution and presence; bass line deep; muddier sound compared to Eq or G52 but overall a pleasant listen for this song.

MPX3 Listening Notes:

 Sigur Ros, Takk/Glosoli: Less distinct intro in Takk than Eq but more than stock; clearly hear clicking and scratching at transition; bass deep and meaty; treble controlled early in Glosoli; clarity and separation not on par with Eq; march comes through but kick bass is less cleanly presented; really rocks on the finish much stronger than Eq although the background is pretty dense; turned up volume on second listen and came closer to that same overwhelming/fatigue feeling from Prehead--too much grainy high end energy that is not controlled.

 Tierney Sutton, Just Squeeze Me: Solid bass intro; vocals sound sweet; piano fast [faster than G52?] and lively; confirms my feeling that jazz vocals are a strength of MPX3/Zu/650.

 Muddy Waters, Good Morning Little School Girl: Extra top end commences from first riffs; bass deeper than G52 but not as tight and clear as Eq; guitar strum/slap clearer on Zu than any other cable; Muddy does not sound as natural or as deep--mid-range and mid-bass lost to the extreme high/low.

*Stefan Audio Art Equinox:*

 The Equinox was the second replacement cable I bought, and for me it has the greatest combination of strengths of all the cables I have tried. It manages to be highly resolving, detailed and transparent, while maintaining a natural, easy and engaging sound. It is smooth, but not boring, and I never have had a sensation of fatigue with the Equinox. In many songs, I can hear far more sonic information with the Equinox than I can with any other cable. That resolution does not tend toward sterility or harshness. As my notes reflect, there were drum, bass, guitar and cymbal sounds, and even breathing and reed sounds on the sax in Take 5, that appeared more clearly and naturally through the Equinox than any of the others. This ability also expressed itself in the cable's ability to convey the sense of the room and the air around the notes.

 The tonal balance is incredibly natural to my ears, and in many cases I get the greatest sense of "being there" with the Equinox. The treble extension is excellent, without reaching to harsh or overly bright highs. As Vertigo-1 recently wrote in another thread, the midrange with the Equinox "actually has better resolution and coherency than stock, yet simultaneously sounds clearer and cleaner." That is very accurate way of describing what I heard. Sometimes the midrange is laid back to the extent of being more flat and less 3-dimensional, but that tendency is not uniform. The Equinox has a much more controlled and tighter bass presentation than the stock cable. It also exceeds the Zu in this measure, but not to the same extent. The biggest difference is the way bass is presented: the Equinox has a good and distinct range of bass presentation, with overall nice separation of the upper to lower. Some say that the Equinox does not have the same weight or impact, but to me that is because it doesn't boom as much and may not extend as deep. The Grace52 has the most similar presentation, but it does not resolve the bass quite as cleanly.

 Real strengths of the Equinox lie in its soundstage and imaging capabilities. There is no "three blobs in the head" effect, and the sound image extends outward in both depth and width. I do not find the soundstage overly extended, it just sounds like a more natural presentation of music with separate but cohesive imaging. Again, I think in some part the level of musical and ambient information conveyed through the cable increases the sense of space.

 Although there has been some question about the PRaT qualities of the Equinox, I think that it is a very transparent cable that follows the source, the amp, and the music. I agree that the Equinox is not the fastest 650 cable--both the Zu and the Grace52 usually exceed its speed--but it has a very pleasing pace and rhythm, and I think it is strong in terms of transients because it is more natural. There is decay and presence to the notes, especially on the treble end, and the notes are more "complete" to my ears rather than being clipped and choppy. Equinox does not present itself as a speedy and overly live cable, but I don't translate that to excessive mellowness or laid back presentation.

 As others have said, the Equinox is transparent enough to take what is good about the 650s and improve upon it in most ways without altering the 650's sound signature. I like the Equinox on both the Prehead and the MPX3, although I like it best with the latter. There were no really glaring differences to note.

Prehead Listening Notes:

 Sampler disc: Clean, balanced, natural; soundstage expands in depth and width.

 Fiona Apple, Extraordinary Machine: Natural but somewhat flat/laid back sound--meaning 2-D as compared to G52; nice vocal presentation; bass controlled but not particularly deep.

 Allison Krauss, Lucky One: Vocal presentation has a broader perspective; balance is right; string instruments come across detailed and separated; bass line cleaner than other cables and sounds just as deep; most natural again.

 Amadou & Mariam, M'Bife: Nice vocal separation and deep bass vocals on chorus; electric guitar clear and precisely imaged; soundstage broader than Zu; good high end, but not as harsh or metallic as Zu. 

 Dave Brubeck, Take Five: sax sounds more real and separate from the rest; can hear high hat along with ride cymbal in the intro; separation the same as others in terms of recording (right ear piano, left ear/forward horn and drums; echo sounds like it really should, while tom toms sound better than other cables--natural drum sound like you are there; bass string twang can be heard to tremelo; reed sounds from sax and breathing noticeable and natural sounding; faster that stock; decay and finish best yet.

 Dire Straights, Water of Love: Polished, fast and detailed, this cable has a pleasing mix of vocals and guitars; not as live as the G52.

MPX3 Listening Notes:

 Sigur Ros, Takk/Glosoli: Distinct strands of sound from synth(s) and bass; quiet vocals more audible in Takk; initial bass notes have more weight and fret work audible; vocals more natural than stock and not as high; guitar more resolved and natural sounding compared to stock; "drums" sound more like a march/stomp plus kick bass; soundstage and image refined and defined completely differently; neither vocals nor instruments enter into high piercing register; wall of sound has individual instruments/sounds.

 Tierney Sutton, Just Squeeze Me: Bass is so crisp and lively that my toe was tapping on this the 4th time in a row with this song; Tierney's voice is so perfect that she is "there" in front of me; saying it is natural is not enough--real, present; just heard a little bass riff that was missed or at least more blended with other cables; piano jumps at you, fast and crisp.

 Muddy Waters, Good Morning Little School Girl: Soundstage expands from the stock and the sense of the room is more present; bass is taught and deep, with runs in the background clear in my left ear; Muddy sounds perfect and the feeling is intimate; separation is nice and more natural even though the recording is very L/R separated; guitar licks are crisp and bright.

*RnB Audio Grace Five Two:*

 As I mentioned, I borrowed the Grace Five Two to check out the sound and to do this comparison. I have to say that it was the biggest and most pleasant surprise in the lot. I think RnB has achieved something very special, especially for a DIYer entering into production. The Grace52 doesn't take my top spot overall but many others would likely prefer it to the Equinox. The overall presentation, imaging, and sound signature are similar to the Equinox in many ways, although the Grace52 seems more lively and energetic. I perceive that difference as coming from the slightly forward midrange presentation that makes the sound pop a little closer to you. On some songs, that slight tip forward actually provides a more 3-D effect because it does not come at the cost of soundstage or the rest of the sound image. 

 The Grace52 has the same kind of natural presentation as the Equinox, with beautiful tonal balance. The resolution and detail are excellent, and the soundstage is broad and deep. Only the Equinox presents slightly more sonic information, but what is "lost" is minimal. The midrange is sweet and well-separated from the bass and treble. The bass is also controlled and ranges more naturally from deeper notes to mid- and upper-bass than the Zu.

 Where the Grace52 might win out against all comers is in the PRaT categories. It's lively and energetic, and gets the toes to tapping. The pace and rhythm are very natural. The speed is probably a little better than the Equinox, but I already described above what I like about the way the Equinox handles transients. The decay and "finish" to notes is not quite as refined or complete as with the Equinox. As with the Equinox, I did not discern a big difference in the sound of the Grace52 between tube and solid state. The amp characteristics were conveyed, but the cable did not prefer one or the other.

 The Grace52 is an excellent cable and may be the replacement of choice for someone looking for detail and resolution but with a little more energy and excitement than the Equinox. Kudos to Myo for his fine work on this cable. I look forward to hearing his earlier prototype cable.

Prehead Listening Notes:

 Sampler disc: Clean, balanced, natural, like Equinox but with a little more mid "energy".

 Fiona Apple, Extraordinary Machine: natural sound; mids a bit forward but created a nice 3-D effect as compared to Eq; nice vocal presentation--if not "in your face"; bass controlled and pretty strong.

 Allison Krauss, Lucky One: vocals quite forward and intimate/close; strings pronounced but pleasant and detailed; potential for fatigue; bass line is nice and clean; fast transients; dobro twang and tremelo sounds good; a bit of the blobs, but it may be the mix on the recording.

 Amadou & Mariam, M'Bife: again the vocals are forward and a bit more charged than the Eq; volume is higher than with Fiona Apple and it is a bit more fatiguing than the Eq and more muddled sound (distorted at even higher volume).

 Dave Brubeck, Take Five: similar in overall presentation to Eq but more high end extension and less detail--high hat was somewhat lost in the mix, tom toms not like "being there", breathing, reed and bass twang less detailed and present; decay and finish not the same Eq.

 Dire Straights, Water of Love: Sounded very good through this cable; the vocals were up front and Knopfler guitar sounded fast and clear; high hat had a good tone and was very clean, although the Eq might have edged it on detail in this and other criteria; the transitions were tight and the vocal separation and harmonies came through most pleasing of the cables; bass line is tight and relatively deep.

MPX3 Listening Notes:

 Sigur Ros, Takk/Glosoli: Less distinct at intro to Takk than Eq and vocals more ethereal and less clear; clicking and scratching at transition is clearly audible but less defined than Zu; bass is deep and more pronounced than Eq; pleasing presentation but not imaged or separated on the same level as Eq; march and snare sounds more blended with background; guitars reach higher at climax; able to handle higher volume better than Zu (10-11 steps, rather than 7).

 Tierney Sutton, Just Squeeze Me: Bass line at intro has nice weight and twang on the strings; vocals clear and across the front of the image--well placed up front and center but not too localized; tight and fast transients; piano comes through naturally with good attack.

 Muddy Waters, Good Morning Little School Girl: Opening riffs sound good and crisp; bass not as tight/weighty/deep as the Eq, although it sounds good and present; some sense of room but soundstage not as deep and space not recreated the same as Eq.

*Concluding Thoughts:*

 I promised myself to get this thing posted before 2006, so Happy New Year! Hopefully, people looking to make this choice will have a little more ammunition after reading this comparison if they are not lucky enough to be able to sit down and compare all of these options. My brief time with a Headphile Blacksilver a few months back did not rank that cable with the three replacement options discussed here, but I didn't have it for live comparisons so I am just basing that comment on memory. Personally, I would still like to hear the Moon Audio cables, and I tried to borrow a Cardas from a local dealer but they were out of stock. So many cables, so little time…

 Cheers, Volt


----------



## AintLDS

Wonderful, thanks very much for a great review! I was looking for something like this. 

 I'm interested in opinions from people who have recabled their 580s, preferably with the Equinox and whether or not it was worth it.


----------



## magnum

Truly great review! The Equinox has ben my first and favorite of replacement cables since I first purchased the hd600 at least five years ago an now have hd650. I have the moon v2 and zu also but like the v2 over the latter. I'm hoping PS Audio will make some with their silver conductor material because of how good their transcendent interconnects sound and costs, I made the suggestion to paul several months back and he thought it was a good idea! And said he would put it in the "Idea bank".


----------



## xand1x

Excellent review, thanks Voltron. Makes me want to purchase a 650 and Equinox cable


----------



## PFKMan23

Graet comparo Al...Hmm... given this revision of the Grace Five Two, I mght have to get a second one...

 BTW, what does PRaT mean?


----------



## RnB180

Hi there PFK,
 the gft, does not have a revision that changes its sonics. The proto cable Voltron speaks of was a proto made with different wire that had a darker tonal quality but was less flexible. but I prefered the current versions I have out ATM for release as it suited my personal tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the proto took a back seat. 

 I do not believe I will be offering a second darker version to the public unfortunately.


----------



## PFKMan23

That's too bad. In any case, I might have to get a Equinox cable for myself,as I don't really like the brightness and dryness of the Zu, but it seems that the warmth of the pure copper may also be to my liking.


----------



## saturnine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* 
_BTW, what does PRaT mean?_

 

Pace, Rhythm and Timing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice review! I totally agree with all you said about the Zu. I've heard nothing but good comments on the RnB, gonna have to try one out sometime


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* 
_That's too bad. In any case, I might have to get a Equinox cable for myself,as I don't really like the brightness any dryness of the Zu, buut it seems that he warmth of the pure copper may also be to my liking._

 

the equinox may be up your alley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarding the GFT and the prior proto.
 I chose the GFT design, because of soundstage depth and width. Coming from a background listening to a lot of open live performances, I chose to go with the current one I have simply because it was sound style I was familiar with.


----------



## JaZZ

Very well made comparison, Voltron!

 Of the reviewed cables I only own stock and Zu Mobius. The latter has been my favorite since quite a while, but in my now setup sounds a bit too dry in the midrange and too sharp at the upper end, also not overly spacious, although instrument placement is excellent. Still I find it quite organic, and it's still the liveliest and most dynamic of my HD-650 cables (the others being Silver Dragon, Headphile Silver, Oehlbach, stock and several homegrown designs) and together with the Silver Dragon the most detailed. I can't reproduce the bass inaccuracy you're describing, but wish it had a slightly leaner bass. And I wish I knew which cable is the most accurate and neutral; despite my current alienation the Zu Mobius is still one of the hottest candidates for this title (IMO), together with the Silver Dragon, my current favorite.

 It's important to consider that your test was made with removed foam pads on your HD 650. In original state the results may very well have been quite different, as briefly hinted by yourself, especially in view of the Zu Mobius' qualities which may be underrated in this configuration -- which brightens the sound to a degree and in a way I personally dont find favorable.

 Nevertheless, I'd like to try Equinox and RnB; on the other hand, I already have enough HD-650 cables...
.


----------



## Solude

Thanks Voltron. You pushed me towards trying the MA BD v2 first but then JaZZ came in and hurt my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to finish my Senn 650 v Beyer 880 comparison but unless I fall on my head the Senn 650 will be staying. So very soon it'll be cable shopping time


----------



## Patu

Thanks for this extensive review. Very informative! I'd so much like to hear Equinox but I think there aren't many of them in Finland.


----------



## Voltron

Thanks for the positive feedback so far because I really agonized over this thing. I wanted to be as accurate and fair to the different cables as I could, so I ended up including a lot of background information and notes to show the basis for my impressions and opinions. None of what I say is meant to be definitive truths, and different ears, different setups, and different preferences will lead others to different conclusions.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaZZ* 
_I can't reproduce the bass inaccuracy you're describing, but wish it had a slightly leaner bass. And I wish I knew which cable is the most accurate and neutral; despite my current alienation the Zu Mobius is still one of the hottest candidates for this title (IMO), together with the Silver Dragon, my current favorite.

 It's important to consider that your test was made with removed foam pads on your HD 650. In original state the results may very well have been quite different, as briefly hinted by yourself, especially in view of the Zu Mobius' qualities which may be underrated in this configuration -- which brightens the sound to a degree and in a way I personally dont find favorable.

 Nevertheless, I'd like to try Equinox and RnB; on the other hand, I already have enough HD-650 cables...
._

 

JaZZ--I have read your various threads and posts on 650 cables with great interest and your thoughts on the Silver Dragon have fueled my interest in the Moon cables. In comparison to the Equinox and GraceFiveTwo, I really found the Zu bass to be less accurate and less detailed. But, the other two cables have a less weighty bass presence, which would turn off many listeners, but it is their somewhat airier presentation of bass that may allow the more distinct separation that I hear. That said, I do not intend to sell my Zu because I still like its sound for certain music and just as an alternative.

 My Equinox is currently on loan to PFKMan23 to return the favor of his loaner GraceFiveTwo, but I would be willing to send that cable on a little European tour if there is interest. You, Patu, and saint.panda all have expressed the same interest. We might be able to get someone to loan a GraceFiveTwo and send them around together. I have read somewhere about similar Head-Fi product testing tours. If any of you are interested, get in touch through PM to get that going. I would like to hear all of your impressions after trying out these alternatives.


----------



## Glod

Very exhaustive and informative review. Great job - great reading!

 I agree with you in basically everything you wrote about the Equinox and the GFT. They are both very good cables and I have considerable difficulties in deciding which to have attached. Lately, I have grown into the opinion it is simply a matter of taste. Technically, or Hi-Fi wise, they are equal IMO. 

 The _joyful_ character, as I choose to call it, of the GFT is hard to resist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Equinox is more collected and draws much on the composed character of the HD650. Actually, as many have said, I think the Equinox is what the stock should have been. The Equinox does not change anything particular in the sound in comparison to the stock. It is just better. The GFT does add something, or more correctly, exposes something. You described it as a _slightly forward mid range_, and I too think that pretty much is what it is about. Mind you, the GFT is _not_ a forward cable: The joyful character is subtle in its manifestation, but nonetheless, destinct. 

 The Equinox is in this respect slightly, well, boring actually, in lack of a better word, and that is IMO one of the very few negative traits of the Equinox: It lacks the "glow" of the stock. The stock has an _intimate aura_, which make, among other things, your favourite singer's voice your heart beat a little faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Some would probably call it certain warmth. The Equinox, being way better than the stock over all, lacks that IMO. The GFT has it, but in a different way by simply, then perhaps, a slight mid range energy enhancement. It is not the same thing.


----------



## Glod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_My Equinox is currently on loan to PFKMan23 to return the favor of his loaner GraceFiveTwo, but I would be willing to send that cable on a little European tour if there is interest. You, Patu, and saint.panda all have expressed the same interest. We might be able to get someone to loan a GraceFiveTwo and send them around together. I have read somewhere about similar Head-Fi product testing tours. If any of you are interested, get in touch through PM to get that going. I would like to hear all of your impressions after trying out these alternatives._

 

The GFT and the Equinox will be present at the Dutch meet in February.


----------



## PFKMan23

Yes, Voltron has very graciously lended me his Equinox so that I can get a sense of that this cable is all about. I will probably also get some sort of a mini write up going of my GF2 vs the Equinox on my cable. However, right now I am in a Euphoric stage for both cables.

 However things that come immediately apparent to me is the warm of the Equinox. I love how it presents the music, especially noting the violin in it's solo portion In Four Seasons Spring which I can find a bit harsh at times (ringing in my ears) in the stock and GF2. For me, if there was a cable that is more natural sounding this would probahly be it, as this is what I come to expect from my music.

 That said in regards to the harshness, for me it's worth it to note that I do have a forward sounding amp IMO (RSA Hornet), but I do plan to get another amp (MPX3 near maxxed and/or another portable). In my mind, the prsentation of the Equinox is a good pairing to counteract that. That said I do feel that in the future I'd love to add an all copper cable to my line up, in the near future, be it the Equinox or a custom commisioned cable that is similar to the Equinox.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_My Equinox is currently on loan to PFKMan23 to return the favor of his loaner GraceFiveTwo, but I would be willing to send that cable on a little European tour if there is interest. You, Patu, and saint.panda all have expressed the same interest. We might be able to get someone to loan a GraceFiveTwo and send them around together. I have read somewhere about similar Head-Fi product testing tours. If any of you are interested, get in touch through PM to get that going. I would like to hear all of your impressions after trying out these alternatives._

 

That sounds very interesting. Inform me if you're about to do this.


----------



## Jeff Wong

Voltron - I read your review with great interest. Thanks for taking the time to write and post it. I use Equinox cables on my 650s and 600s, but, I have to say that the exposed white portion of this cable is quite microphonic. It's generally not an issue when listening to music, but, should the white wires brush against your collar or something like a zipper or button on your clothing, you _will_ hear it.


----------



## markl

Simply fantastic review, Voltron. This should be moved upstairs to the permanent section. Nice job!


----------



## Anders

Thanks for the review! Your experiences are similar to mine regarding the Prehead and Zu and stock cables, and I appreciate that you don't denounce the stock cable, which is common. However, I don't experience the negative aspects of the Zu cable as strongly as you, which could be explained by that I use the HD650 with foam pads, or that the only upgrade cables I have heard are Zu and Meier Audio. It certainly makes it tempting to try the Equinox.


----------



## iDesign

Voltron, 


 This is an excellent review and I appreciate your past correspondences on the subject. Outstanding. 

 Best, 
 iDesign


----------



## practitioner

Great review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I may not be able to resist the Equinox any further 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just ordered the Aria amp with tech+link ICs from Meier to start me off. What would be better to upgrade first? Would an IC upgrade (either X1 or UR6) be better or upgrading my HD650 cable to Equinox?


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* 
_Just ordered the Aria amp with tech+link ICs from Meier to start me off. What would be better to upgrade first? Would an IC upgrade (either X1 or UR6) be better or upgrading my HD650 cable to Equinox?_

 

IME the headphone cable has greater impact than the ICs (maybe because it's longer?). And BTW: congrats on the Aria! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Glod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaZZ* 
_IME the headphone cable has greater impact than the ICs (maybe because it's longer?). And BTW: congrats on the Aria! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 

I lean towards that opinion too. However, I am not sure one can treat IC and phone cable changes in the same category. IME, a headphone cable change does have a profound (relatively) effect on the over all reproduction. An IC, can also make a major difference, but in a rather incremental and cumulative way: It is easy to tell exactly what has changed in the sound. A headphone cable change, on the other hand, can be much trickier due to apparently synergy issues. It seems to me that a headphone cable really has the last word in the cable chain of a system. Not just physically. As an example, most of my tube rolling, I had to re-evaluate after I started to use different headphone cables. One would think that the changes such cable introduce would be consistent, but that was not always the case IME: The tubes didn't change properties if I changed IC's.

 EDIT: Does this make sense? I have to admit I am still quite puzzled by the mysterious impact of head-phone cables.


----------



## Voltron

Thanks again for all the encouraging words, especially considering the sources. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Markl-
 Your review style was one of my models, so I truly appreciate your comments.

 Glod-
 Like JaZZ, I have tried to find all of your very cogent posts about 650 cable options, and they helped me focus my own efforts at comparison. I think you describe the GraceFiveTwo sound about as accurately as it can be described. Its "joyful character" was what I was trying to pinpoint by suggesting it has a little more lively energy and that slight boost in the midrange. I have to say, though, that on a number of occasions I found the Equinox more resolving. One thought after reading your post and thinking about it, however, is that the different character may be part of the reason for that effect. As I said, I do not believe you are losing anything critical to the sound, it was small things mostly.

 Jeff Wong-
 You know, I have not heard it, but I am going to check it out when I get the Equinox back. With the Zu, the effect is uniform on the length of the cable, so maybe it was more noticeable.

 Practitioner-
 I agree with JaZZ and think you should try a headphone cable replacement before other ICs. I don't know the Meier cables you reference, but I am sure they are good quality considering the source and I assume they will give your new Aria a good signal to work with. I am quite certain you would hear a bigger improvement by switching to the Equinox or any of the other replacement cables.

 Solude-
 Curious about your comment regarding the Moon Audio selection given that I have never heard it and didn't say anything about it. Was it because it is made with copper wire like the Equinox?

 Anybody and everybody (who reads this far into the thread and this post)-
 Speaking of Moon Audio, is there anybody who owns a Blue Dragon v.2 or a Silver Dragon who wants to do a temporary swap for my Zu?


----------



## Solude

Suppose if you don't read the cable forum religiously you might have missed the connection. Long story short, people who have heard both the Blue Dragon v2 and the Equinox consider the BDv2 to be Equinox like but up another notch.

 Which is good because I want a 2m run and Equinox in anything other than 3m is a 4-6 week wait


----------



## Glod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solude* 
_Suppose if you don't read the cable forum religiously you might have missed the connection. Long story short, people who have heard both the Blue Dragon v2 and the Equinox consider the BDv2 to be Equinox like but up another notch.

 Which is good because I want a 2m run and Equinox in anything other than 3m is a 4-6 week wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interestingly, there has been comments on differences between the original version of the BD and BDv2 as well, and I am not sure I would prefer the v2 before the v1, based on the reviews. It is about the shape of the frequency response again...


----------



## moj0

I see Voltron mentions the veil regarding HD650 while describing the Zu Mobius. Putting it into terms of stadium seating, if the stock cables were in the 10th row, would any of these cables help change the row position?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solude* 
_Suppose if you don't read the cable forum religiously you might have missed the connection. Long story short, people who have heard both the Blue Dragon v2 and the Equinox consider the BDv2 to be Equinox like but up another notch._

 

I can't say I am religious about reading the forum, but I did try to find every 650 cable thread I could find. I looked again last night and I still didn't find such a clearcut consensus that the BDv2 is better than the Equinox. Glod seems to suggest there might even be some who would prefer the BDv1. The idea that BDv2 sounds like Equinox only better makes me want to hear it even more, however, so I might have to post in the FS/FT forum to see if someone will swap one with me.


----------



## tyrion

Voltron, excellent comparison. I agree with just about everything you write about the Grace 52. In comparison to the Zu, there was little question in my mind that in terms of overall musicality the G52 was the superior cable. It definitely gets my toes tapping. The Equinox cable was my first Senn replacement cable and it was a good one. I then when down that road of thinking there is something better so I sold the Equinox and moved to the Cardas cable. I eventually sold the HD-650's. I then returned to the 650's about a year later and picked up a zu cable. I was happy until I heard the 
 G52 at the Tampa meet. A comparison between the two became my mission that day. When it was over, I put the zu up for sale and ordered the G52. I could not be happier with my decision.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moj0* 
_I see Voltron mentions the veil regarding HD650 while describing the Zu Mobius. Putting it into terms of stadium seating, if the stock cables were in the 10th row, would any of these cables help change the row position?_

 

moj0-
 I am assuming you want to move closer to the music, and I think all of the replacement options provide that improvement. The Zu brings music forward, but both the Equinox and G52 provide a bigger and deeper soundstage than the Zu. With the Equinox, I find the best feeling of sitting in the front row with the players arrayed in front of me, but the G52 does the same thing a little bit differently and to many people's preference.

 tyrion-
 Thanks Mike, and happy new year. I saw that you were a fan of the G52 and I agree that it is both very musical and really fun. I am wondering whether I should try it with the foams back in place to see how that sounds--I know I prefer the Equinox without them but I didn't think to try it that way. Maybe I will ask Myo what he prefers.


----------



## RnB180

Hi there,

 the cables are tested with the stock foam. I have not switched out the foam on my sennheisers. You may have better results with the GFT with the stock foams, as the intended sound of the cable was designed to be used with the stock sennheiser foam. This may be the reason why you hear a different balance. Removing the senn foam will create a different sound presentation with the GFT then what was intended. I have not noticed any forward mid range with the GFT, but I use the stock sennheiser foam.
 The sennheisers have a tendancy to become more forward when the foam is removed. The GFT was designed to balance the sound in a way to replicate music, I personally find enjoyable compared to live music and soundstage.

 I have not heard the equinox however.

 Maybe another impression write up of the GFT and equinox with the stock foams may be a fairer comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it helps give you an idea of its sound, the test music I use for critical listening are acoutic, live, and electronic music.

 Namely focused on instruments such as violins, stringed guitars, well recorded percussions and tracks with heavy vocal presence to help me accurately decipher the cables ability to replicate those in comparison to what I hear from my experience with real life performances. The electronica is used to test the cables ability to replicate the speed, notes, rythm, and bass clarity.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_the cables are tested with the stock foam. I have not switched out the foam on my sennheisers. You may have better results with the GFT with the stock foams, as the intended sound of the cable was designed to be used with the stock sennheiser foam. This may be the reason why you hear a different balance. Removing the senn foam will create a different sound presentation with the GFT then what was intended. I have not noticed any forward mid range with the GFT, but I use the stock sennheiser foam. The sennheisers have a tendancy to become more forward when the foam is removed. The GFT was designed to balance the sound in a way to replicate music, I personally find enjoyable compared to live music and soundstage.

 I have not heard the equinox however.

 Maybe another impression write up of the GFT and equinox with the stock foams may be a fairer comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not sure you are saying that the comparison I did was unfair, but I don't think it was. I listened to the four cables with exactly the same setup for each song I compared, and the foams were removed the entire time. I am sure that the Equinox, Zu and certainly the stock cables were "voiced" with the foams in place, so every cable was on an equal footing. I just happen to like the sound without the foams, and I think that more music gets through that way.

 I also feel like I have couched my comments about the slightly more forward/energetic midrange I experienced with the G52 enough to indicate it is not a complaint or criticism but an observation about the sound signature. Indeed, I noted in another post in response to Glod that his description of that characteristic was very accurate and that the slightly more lively presentation itself might account for the midrange energy seeming higher. Also, I mentioned in my response to tyrion that I think it is likely the G52 would sound different with the foams replaced. 

 I returned the G52 to PFKMan23 last week, so I do not have one available to test this out. But, if you want to send me a production model along with the prototype, I would be happy to listen again and add some notes on the effect.


----------



## RnB180

Hi there, 

 I was just offering a possibility as to why you may have found the GFT a bit more forward, since foam topic was brought up. I was actually not going to mention anything but since I was asked prior I wrote an explaination.

 The Sennheisers, in stock form has a laidback distant sound. but removing the stock foam, the sound presentation changes.

 The GFT however was designed to be used in combination with the stock foam. Which may or may not have attributed to the different balance you have heard.

 so if you would like to test it in a comparison, I believe the GFT with stock foam, may have helped with any unbalanced areas that you heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so if a 3 way shootout were to be done, if you enjoyed the equinox more without the foam then with the foam, you just might have enjoyed the GFT more with the foam then with out. Its always best to test the cable in a way it was designed to be used.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Wonderful review, Voltron! And to think, you _*almost*_ made it before midnight! You missed only by 5 minutes.

 You've done an exceptional job at describing the essential character of each of these cables (to your ears of course, and you were always careful to point that out). I'm sure this will be helpful to anyone who is interested in the Zu, Equinox, or Grace Five Two cables (keeping in mind that the prototype you tested differs from the current model available from RnB180).


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Wonderful review, Voltron! And to think, you *almost* made it before midnight! You missed only by 5 minutes.

 You've done an exceptional job at describing the essential character of each of these cables (to your ears of course, and you were always careful to point that out). I'm sure this will be helpful to anyone who is interested in the Zu, Equinox, or Grace Five Two cables (keeping in mind that the prototype you tested differs from the current model available from RnB180)._

 

Wayne, I believe you are a bit confused. The GF2 cable that he tested for the comparo was my personal cable which is a current production Grace Five Two. The prototype cable that he is talking about is a earlier prototype that Myo has, that supposedly sounds closer to the Equinox.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Wonderful review, Voltron! And to think, you *almost* made it before midnight! You missed only by 5 minutes.

 You've done an exceptional job at describing the essential character of each of these cables (to your ears of course, and you were always careful to point that out). I'm sure this will be helpful to anyone who is interested in the Zu, Equinox, or Grace Five Two cables (keeping in mind that the prototype you tested differs from the current model available from RnB180)._

 

If we could only get a certain someone to give up the stash of Senn replacement cables so that we could do a shootout between them all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voltron, if I was able to get ahold of some other replacement cables I could send you my production G52 (I hate to give it up but would for the greater good).


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_The GFT however was designed to be used in combination with the stock foam. Which may or may not have attributed to the different balance you have heard._

 

I have replaced the foam with a pieces from tights. There's definitely not a big difference but I can hear it. I think it's effect to forwardness is close to nothing. The biggest difference after replacing the foam is that the highs get little bit clearer and brighter.

 After all I like this modded version better.


----------



## Voltron

Thanks Wayne, and it was still 2006 here in California when I posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As PFK points out, I used the production RnB cable for the comparison. I am just curious about the proto because Myo described it to me and offered to let me try it out.

 Thanks for the very kind and self-sacrificing offer Mike, but I think that PFK and I will be getting together pretty soon so I can check out the Grace52 with the foams back in place. Just logically, I would imagine that the Grace52 could sound better to me than the Equinox with the foams in place because the Equinox is more laid back already and the 650s tendency that way is also increased with the foams.


----------



## RnB180

Hi Voltron,
 I apologize for my prior responses as it may be uncalled for.
 I feel your review is very fair and well written, I appreciate the time that was put into the comparison and hope that it will supply good ideas for those wondering what each sound like.

 Patu has already commented on the differences with and without the foam. I would not doubt the differences will be very minor. Equinox is at the top for a reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please do not go out of your way to conduct another review with the foam pads for my sake. 

 God bless,
 myo


----------



## Voltron

No apology needed, Myo! Everybody hears things differently, and I know there are plenty of people would do the exact same comparison I did and come out desparate to have a Grace Five Two. I wanted to be very clear that I was only comparing for my ears and my preferences, and that my "personal favorite" comments were not intended to be stated as definitive. I know that you know that, but I don't want to leave any doubt in the minds of others reading this thread. Plus, after all that critical listening there was only a slight edge in my mind for the Equinox on certain things and the Grace won out in others--quite an accomplishment for you against a long-established product IMHO.

 Now back to the foams. I actually believe that removing the foams causes a little more than just a minor change as Patu suggests, so I am still very curious to hear the Grace with foams in place. If my friend tyrion has gone through the Equinox and then the Zu and now "couldn't be happier" with the Grace, then I want to hear how it sounds the way you intended it to be heard.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_If my friend tyrion has gone through the Equinox and then the Zu and now "couldn't be happier" with the Grace, then I want to hear how it sounds the way you intended it to be heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I couldn't be happier and will not be parting with my Grace. However, the Equinox was my first cable and I haven't heard one in at least a year so I have no basis for comparison.

 Buy the Grace, it's a great cable at a great price built by a good guy.


----------



## moj0

in order to get maximum benefit of $$$, i read the review.
 i've decided to defoam the headphones : )


----------



## socrates63

Wow, cool review. I need to stop by this forum more regularly.


----------



## saint.panda

Excellent review! I'll surely come back to it when looking for a Sennheiser cable.


----------



## Voltron

Thanks much So-crates and saint.p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is a very cool forum, and deserves much more attention than it gets. Power tripping, tweaking, and lots of good things happen here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tao-
 as mentioned somewhere up above in the thread, I offered that if you and JaZZ and Patu over in Helsinki were interested in trying it out, I would be willing to ship over my Equinox for a small Euro-tour. If I can get a G52 in there that would make it even more interesting. Any of you guys want to do that, just let me know.


----------



## saint.panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Tao-
 as mentioned somewhere up above in the thread, I offered that if you and JaZZ and Patu over in Helsinki were interested in trying it out, I would be willing to ship over my Equinox for a small Euro-tour. If I can get a G52 in there that would make it even more interesting. Any of you guys want to do that, just let me know._

 

Hi Al, I missed that post but I'm definetely interested in such a cable tour especially since JaZZ only lives a couple minutes from me. Thanks a lot for this generous offer! I will pm you about the details.


----------



## practitioner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Practitioner-
 I agree with JaZZ and think you should try a headphone cable replacement before other ICs. I don't know the Meier cables you reference, but I am sure they are good quality considering the source and I assume they will give your new Aria a good signal to work with. I am quite certain you would hear a bigger improvement by switching to the Equinox or any of the other replacement cables._

 

I'am ready to make an order for the Equinox, 8ft (2.45m) I've settled on. However, I'am not sure which connecter to go for?

 3.5-mm with adapter will be good, I can use my SM3. Will it effect the sound in any way from a standard 1/4 connector? Also how about resale value?... although from all that I've been reading I doubt that this won't be a keeper!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* 
_I'am ready to make an order for the Equinox, 8ft (2.45m) I've settled on. However, I'am not sure which connecter to go for?

 3.5-mm with adapter will be good, I can use my SM3. Will it effect the sound in any way from a standard 1/4 connector? Also how about resale value?... although from all that I've been reading I doubt that this won't be a keeper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know if a more technical person would disagree, but I think that it is preferable to have the 1/4" connector on the cable and then use an adapter like the one that comes with the HD650 to go to 1/8", rather than going the other way around. At a minimum, I think the resale value--in the event you change your cable or sell your 650s--is decreased with the 1/8" connector. One Head-Fi friend of mine had all of his Headphile cables done in 1/8" terminations for a while then regretted it because of sound home rigs and because of resale limitations.

 Best of luck!


----------



## skullguise

I just had a near-mini-meet with a local gent, very nice time. He had the Equinox and I brought my Grace 5-2 (how many ways can we name it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 He had two 650's, one less burned in. In general, I preferred the Grace, though on some music, the Equinox shone through better. My 650 is too new, and the Grace is a little harsh on it right now. But I have no doubt that once burned in, the match will be awesome, and I'm hanging on to mine as well!


----------



## TheSloth

My Balanced Equinox (15') arrived last week. It replaces the Cardas, and I'm truly amazed. I was nearly converted to the K701 as my top 'can, until I put this cable on. The Equinox is finally getting the attention it deserves here on head-fi. Though, that long wait is rather off-putting. But oh my is it worth it. Never have my ears been graced with such fidelity.

 Am I the only one here with the balanced version?


----------



## Voltron

Skullguise-
 Both cables are great, and I am sure as your 650s and your Grace break in you will like them even more.

 Sloth-
 Man am I dying to hear the balanced Equinox! I don't think I have heard anybody else with that cable. ayt999's balanced cables on his 650s sounded great and it would be fun to compare them to the Equinox. Care to come out to California ?


----------



## practitioner

I have ordered the Equinox cable today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couldn't resist it any more. Found a UK dealer (Stone Audio) who works out to be £20 more ( ~ $35) than from ordering direct. Figured, any VAT + duty will easily add up to £20 plus it's in stock, and should arrive in the next 2 days compared to the 6-7 week wait when ordering from Stefan Audio Art direct.

 can't wait!

 Man, it's only January, loving the Aria amp and now have the Equinox as well as the UR6 IC on order!


----------



## Voltron

Nice grab practitioner! Sounds like a much better way to go from the UK dealer--way faster and probably the same price or cheaper with VAT factored in. Enjoy the cable and post some thoughts of the combo with the Aria and 650s/Equinox.

 Cheers!


----------



## Elephas

A bit late to this thread, but I'd like to add my thanks to Voltron for the cable comparison.

 I'm going for Grace Five Two. I've been listening to the K701 for two weeks and neglecting the HD650. It needs help!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* 
_I'm going for Grace Five Two. I've been listening to the K701 for two weeks and neglecting the HD650. It needs help!_

 

You must have trouble keeping your whole headphone harem happy! The jealousies must be fierce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you will like the Grace--it is a great cable and will have you reaching for those 650s more often.


----------



## giovanni

can someone be so nice to tell me where we can look at these RNB grace cables ? I did some google search on rnb but did not come up with anything.

 thx !


----------



## Voltron

Look in Mall Fi and find the RnB Audio site under DIAMONDS.

 Here is a link to one of Myo's pics on that site:

http://photobucket.com/albums/y37/Rn...=grace52-1.jpg


----------



## giovanni

Hey Voltron,
 do you actually have both the Equinox and the MA SD ? just curious since I noticed in your equipment list both are there 

 gio


----------



## Voltron

Yes, since the review I sold the Zu and acquired the Silver Dragon. I like the new acquisition but I have not listened very much or very critically.


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Yes, since the review I sold the Zu and acquired the Silver Dragon. I like the new acquisition but I have not listened very much or very critically._

 

got it, I was wondering how come there was no mention of it during or in the comments following your review.

 gio


----------



## saint.panda

Voltron was gracious enough to lend us Zurich headfiers his Equinox cable so we had a small Sennheiser cable meet today. Thanks again Al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
 Executive Summary*:
 1.System synergy is very important for choosing the right headphone cable (as I discover again and again)
 2.The Equinox is a great cable and in my opinion, on par with the Zu Mobius for top honours in spite of their almost diametrically opposed sound signatures (I’ve always wanted to use that word in an audio context 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 3.Meets are great opportunities to freeload other people’s equipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thanks Kurt for lending me the RS-1 and PS-1!)

*Cables present*: Equinox, Zu Mobius, Silver Dragon, modified Headphile V2, stock, Oehlbach (but we didn’t bother with this one today)

 Unfortunately time was rather short today, only two hours, for all of us to listen closely to the 5 cables we had at hand. Fortunately, I already had the opportunity to compare the Silver to the Equinox at my place. Kurt and JaZZ will still have the chance to hear the Equinox more closely in their own systems over the next few days and week.

 Short disclaimer: I’ve had all the cables except for the Equinox in my own system at some point for a month or longer. And sorry for the crude and neither-grammar-nor-spelling-checked English but this isn’t supposed to be a formal review anyway and I'm lazy.


 My impressions:

*Silver Dragon*
 This is the cable I’ve been using for the last 1-2 months and it’s a very good one without doubt. It has a pretty good soundstage depth, nice treble extension with lots of sparkle. Microdynamics is another strong suit of the SD as is the overall resolution and the precise placement of instruments. However, its bass is the least accentuated among all the cables and the soundstage width lost out to the Zu and Equinox. A fairly lean and dry cable with a balanced midrange and a slight emphasis on treble. Upper harmonics of certain instruments are brought out more compared to the other cables. The midrange sounds rich and very colourful.

*Zu Mobius*
 This used to be my favourite cable till I sold it to fund a better snowboard. The Zu certainly has the best bass, which includes both quality and quantity although the Equinox comes very, very close. Soundstage is perhaps not as deep as the SD but wider and perhaps a tad taller. Macrodynamics are amazing - “amazing” in the limited context of cable differences of course - as it’s the most toe-tapping and lively cable from the bunch. The upper midrange is emphasised compared to the other cables and as Tuberoller once described it so succinctly, it was probably designed with the Sennheiser veil in mind. Certainly bright.

*Headphile*
 Every time I hear Larry’s cable, I really find little to fault. Slightly more lively in the upper midrange than the SD but less so than the Zu. The soundstage width is also somewhere in between although not quite as deep as the Equinox, Zu or SD. Bass response is very good but the Equinox and Zu have still have slight advantage in definition here. Pretty liquid sounding, too, although sometimes at the expense of a more gritty texturing. Very dynamic and a lot of fun to listen to. Overall, it’s very balanced and simply peerless at the price asked. I mean, it offers competitive performance at half the price of the rest. While, its technical capabilities like focus, micro-detailing and soundstage slightly lag behind the SD, Equinox and Zu, its tonal character is an excellent compromise between the stock sound (stock, Equinox) and a more lively presentation (SD, Zu). Lots of PRaT, too.

*Equinox*
 Ah yes, the cable that made my overproduced jpop finally listenable at full blast. I only had one day and the meet to get to know this cable but I’m already in love with it. Its sound signature is as expected very close to the stock cable but improves on everything and more. The soundstage is the best among all the cables tested, especially with regards to width and holographic imaging. Instruments and voices are placed with superb focus. Microdynamics is not quite as good as the SD but macrodynamics are better, almost as good as the Zu. The bass is another strong point of the Equinox: tight, strong and deep. I’d need more time with the Zu and Equinox to declare a clear winner but my gut feeling tends towards the Zu in this category. The sound signature is organic, smooth but nonetheless highly textured. Picking up miniscule details was the easiest with the Equinox because everything is presented on a plate but not as intrusively as the Zu, which sometimes tries to impose on the listener of what he should draw his attention to. Drawbacks of the Equinox cable is that it’s close to the stock cable’s tonal balance, meaning it’s very laid-back. Paired with the Corda Aria, it just wasn’t as energy-laden as the Headphile or Zu with music types like jazz, electronica, rock or pop. Can be a good or bad thing depending on how you like your sound done. For relaxed evening listening, it’s the perfect choice but for head-banging PRaT and toe-tapping vitality, I don’t think the Equinox is the right cable. The upper treble is a bit blunt and appears to lack air; a bit rolled-off to use a popular term. However, cymbals are portrayed with upmost realism and a long decay. I'm not quite sure why this is the case but maybe I will find out in time. Paired with the more midrange-lively Earmax Pro, however, the Equinox came more to life. Great combo. Maybe just a few words of stock vs. Equinox: vertigo-1 has posted a lot of accurate descriptions so I'll limit myself here to a few words. Frankly, the stock sound sounds like a squished together equinox sound. Like a sponge in a compressed state and harsher in the treble, too. At the end of the day, if I had to find a analogy, I think the Equinox sounds like the Emmeline SR-71 and with similar virtues, too: a tad of darkness, focus, organicity, soundstage and bass.

 And since we live in a billboard charts world, just a summary using a few key points:

 Bass impact: Zu >= Equinox > Headphile >> SD
 Bass definition: SD > Equinox = Zu >= Headphile
 Midrange brightness: Zu > Headphile > SD > Equinox
 Treble brightness: SD > Headphile = Zu >> Equinox
 Soundstage width: Equinox > Zu > SD = Headphile
 Soundstage depth: Equinox = SD > Zu > Headphile
 Resolution (detailing): Equinox = Zu = SD >= Headphile
 Focus: Equinox > SD = Zu > Headphile
 Microdynamics: SD > Equinox >= Zu > Headphile
 Macrodynamics: Zu = Headphile > Equinox > SD

 Please keep in mind that these are all from my memory since I didn' take notes when listening.

 Summing it up, my favourites are the Zu for an energised sound and the Equinox for a more relaxed presentation. The SD wins in mirco refinement and treble richness, and the Headphile is the price/performance king with a spirited but still very balanced sound.

 And I’d like to emphasise again that cable differences are just that. Take an equalizer, boost the midrange at 1kHz by just one db and you’ll hear bigger differences than any of these cables will give you. HOWEVER, an equalizer can only change what’s already there and it can only change the frequency response (e.g. it cannot even change the timbre which can differ between cables). An eq cannot and will not give you more soundstage, higher resolution, etc. - things a better cable can.

 Well, that’s all I can think of at the moment. Kurt and JaZZ will hopefully chime in with their comments shortly. Thanks again Al for the cable.


----------



## felixkrull6

Thanks for the review Saint Panda and a belated thanks to Voltron for his original review. I ordered the GFT from Myo after reading his review and all the discussion that followed. 

 I'm also glad that you included headphile's cable because I liked what he did with my dt770s. At it's lower price point I might try it next year just for the heck of it. I've already spent too much this year and last on headphones, amps, cables.


----------



## Voltron

I am happy that Tao, Kurt and Marcel all got together to do some listening with the Equinox in the mix. I wish they had a G52 to check out too--after reading Tao's great impressions I am guessing he might like it best of all. I agree that the Equinox sounds best with a strong tube amp, and I think that is true for the Zu even moreso. I'm looking forward to Kurt and JaZZ posting some thoughts--that Black Rose should make the Equinox sound as good as it can sound!

 Congrats on picking up an excellent cable Felix


----------



## JaZZ

_Voltron..._

 ...many thanks for sending us the Equinox! Just some provisional thoughts about it from the brief minimeet impressions. First I preferred the Zu Mobius for its clearer and more prominent treble, but later I began to be very impressed by the Equinox's high definition and excellent focus, probably also responsible for the great soundstage. With the EMP instead of the Aria prototype there wasn't even any lack of treble sparkle anymore, and I thought it could very well become my favorite HD-650 cable. A more definitive rating will follow after I get it from Kurt for a more extensive audition. 
.


----------



## felixkrull6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Congrats on picking up an excellent cable Felix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Thanks, I can't wait to get it. I should have it in a couple of weeks. I'm listening to my HD650s as much as possible with the stock cable so I will be able to judge the differences better.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saint.panda* 
_..._

 

Thanks for your thoughts saint.panda though you guys should've had G52 there also.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *felixkrull6* 
_Thanks, I can't wait to get it. I should have it in a couple of weeks. I'm listening to my HD650s as much as possible with the stock cable so I will be able to judge the differences better._

 

The differences won't be small--you will be surprised and delighted at the change. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_Thanks for your thoughts saint.panda though you guys should've had G52 there also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed! On the other hand, I think I offered to have the Equinox sent your way and would be happy to have saint.panda/JaZZ/Kurt send it your way next [so long as they can part with it]. I will PM you just in case because I had meant to follow up with you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaZZ* 
_Just some provisional thoughts about it from the brief minimeet impressions. First I preferred the Zu Mobius for its clearer and more prominent treble, but later I began to be very impressed by the Equinox's high definition and excellent focus, probably also responsible for the great soundstage. With the EMP instead of the Aria prototype there wasn't even any lack of treble sparkle anymore, and I thought it could very well become my favorite HD-650 cable. A more definitive rating will follow after I get it from Kurt for a more extensive audition._

 

I'm really looking forward to hearing further impressions from you and from Kurt, so please keep us informed!

 Cheers!


----------



## Kurt

First, thank you very much Voltron, for this opportunity.
 Given that the combination with the amp plays a big role in the outcome and the already relatively small differences between the cables.
 I compared the Equinox and the ZU in my rig for the last few days. 

 2 things are very apparent;

 - The strong separation of the Equinox. With some amps that is a good thing because of the already mentioned better instrument placement, imaging and seemingly more detail. However, the Black Rose does that already and in combination with the Equinox it is too much for my taste.

 - The treble as well as bass roll off of the Equinox compared to the ZU. This is the deal breaker for me. Less apparent details in bass and treble plus weaker bass are resulting from that. Add to that, that the Zu reaches a bit higher and deeper.

 At JaZZ’s place I already heard a slight treble roll off when played with the Aria but the bass was not apparent. Again, the upstream components are a big influence. I once listened to a combination where the Headphile was clearly more detailed than the ZU (IIRC, it was UDP-1 -> Aria).

 So, in my rig and for my ears the ZU is clearly more enjoyable.

 Cheers
 Kurt


----------



## audiorapture

Voltron: Good evening. What a great job; and a really time consuming and patient method of reporting. I just purchased an HD650 to replace my 600's and was reading all the impressions and information about which cable could improve this new wonderful headphone. 
 Voltron, here's a question for you which may be difficult to answer. (I don't know if you have auditioned the Cardas brand), but was wondering from what you have heard, or read, or experienced: If you wanted to improve the soundstage and imaging of the 650 and keep the bass, but open the mids and highs, which cable would you select now, which do you think the majority of members would chose? Do you have any thoughts on this area?
 Members, any thoughts on the new or updated "best selection" if we could included the Cardas with this important report? (I would love to compare all cables so we might be able to make a better selection and I think Voltrons work is really helpful). There is no magic answer of course, but the more opportunities to compare everything, the better. Thanks again Voltron...


----------



## PFKMan23

While I am not Voltron, I do feel that of the cables tested (the Cardas was not a part of this test), I feel the best would be the Equinox for this purpose. It keeps the inherent tonality and essence of the 650s and the Sennheiser sound in general, but does expand the smoothness of the treble and the bass.

 It is worthy of note that the Cardas is more favorably suited with the 600s, atleast according to many on this forum.


----------



## tyrion

saint.panda, nice impressions. I haven't been keeping up with this thread since I sold my 650's. it's too bad you guys didn't have an Rnb G52 cable for the meet. I loved that cable. I thought I loved the zu until I tried the RnB at the Tampa meet. I used to own an Equinox but it's been a while so I don't know how it would compare. I would recommend to anyone that is considering a replacement cable for their 650's to try and get their hands on one of myo's cables, you won't be sorry.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kurt* 
_First, thank you very much Voltron, for this opportunity.
 Given that the combination with the amp plays a big role in the outcome and the already relatively small differences between the cables.
 I compared the Equinox and the ZU in my rig for the last few days. 

 2 things are very apparent;

 - The strong separation of the Equinox. With some amps that is a good thing because of the already mentioned better instrument placement, imaging and seemingly more detail. However, the Black Rose does that already and in combination with the Equinox it is too much for my taste.

 - The treble as well as bass roll off of the Equinox compared to the ZU. This is the deal breaker for me. Less apparent details in bass and treble plus weaker bass are resulting from that. Add to that, that the Zu reaches a bit higher and deeper.

 At JaZZ’s place I already heard a slight treble roll off when played with the Aria but the bass was not apparent. Again, the upstream components are a big influence. I once listened to a combination where the Headphile was clearly more detailed than the ZU (IIRC, it was UDP-1 -> Aria).

 So, in my rig and for my ears the ZU is clearly more enjoyable.

 Cheers
 Kurt_

 


 a bit off topic, but I couldnt help notice your signature, where/where did she say that?


----------



## JohnFerrier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kurt* 
_"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff." 
 --- Mariah Carey._

 

According to Snopes this is an urban legend. And from Wikipedia, "This was actually taken from a phoney satirical interview on a site called 'Cupcake' that has been widely circulated as an actual quotation since its appearance in early 1996."


----------



## Voltron

Iam posting from my Blackberry so pardon my brevity and likely typos. 

 Kurt-
 First of all a belated thanks for your impressions. I have been busy and traveling for work or I would have responded sooner. I am glad you got to compare the Equinox directly with the Zu. I really think the Zu is great with tube amps in particular. I will add another recommendation for the GrAce 52 (hey tyrion-do you wish you still had the 650s?) because your prefernces would fit it well. If I figure out a way to get one another Euro tour will be in order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audiorapture-
 Nice handle! Thanks for the kind words. Short answer to your question is the same as PFK--my guess is the Eq would match your needs best. The Cardas is supposed to be more constricted but search for comments by Jude and JaZZ (I think) and others. There are a number of similar threads that are helpful. 

 Cheers from Tahoe!


----------



## RnB180

I have some sad news for GFT fans.
 As much as I love the cable,
 I will no longer be making sen cables because the cost and labor for creating the cable is far too overbearing for me to support. I completed one today, started at 1-2pm ish, its now 10:57pm and I'm barely testing the cable
 there were 3 units sold in the last couple of months. Those 3 units will be the final GFTs in production. Consider them a collectable from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GFT owners, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do, this is still the only cable I use on my sennheisers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the support for all the fans of the cable, I will be retiring from Sennheiser cables for the time being.
 God bless,
 myo


----------



## TheSloth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I have some sad news for GFT fans.
 As much as I love the cable,
 I will no longer be making sen cables because the cost and labor for creating the cable is far too overbearing for me to support. I completed one today, started at 1-2pm ish, its now 10:57pm and I'm barely testing the cable
 there were 3 units sold in the last couple of months. Those 3 units will be the final GFTs in production. Consider them a collectable from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GFT owners, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do, this is still the only cable I use on my sennheisers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the support for all the fans of the cable, I will be retiring from Sennheiser cables for the time being.
 God bless,
 myo_

 

What aspect of making the cable to you find to be so labour intesive, relative to other cables you make?


----------



## RnB180

Sloth you have PM with more thurough explaination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in short, the parts of the cable has to be sourced from 5 different vendors, its built backwards, and very unforgiving during assembly.

 Im just slow and paranoid like that.

 Cheers


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I have some sad news for GFT fans.
 As much as I love the cable,
 I will no longer be making sen cables because the cost and labor for creating the cable is far too overbearing for me to support. I completed one today, started at 1-2pm ish, its now 10:57pm and I'm barely testing the cable
 there were 3 units sold in the last couple of months. Those 3 units will be the final GFTs in production. Consider them a collectable from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GFT owners, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do, this is still the only cable I use on my sennheisers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the support for all the fans of the cable, I will be retiring from Sennheiser cables for the time being.
 God bless,
 myo_

 

That sucks. I was hoping to get a balanced G52 later on.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_That sucks. I was hoping to get a balanced G52 later on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I appreciate the support, PsychoZX!

 Sorry I did not mean to derail the thread, if anyone has any other questions, please pm me.


----------



## Kurt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_a bit off topic, but I couldnt help notice your signature, where/where did she say that?_

 

I will tell you only if you make one more G52. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got that quote from a funny quotes site; I think it was this one:
http://www.comedy-zone.net/quotes/Re...ips/death2.htm

 but:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnFerrier* 
_According to Snopes this is an urban legend. And from Wikipedia, "This was actually taken from a phoney satirical interview on a site called 'Cupcake' that has been widely circulated as an actual quotation since its appearance in early 1996."_

 

In this case I will change my sig. 
 It is not fun to make fun of someone with something they didn’t actually say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows my new quote?

 Sorry for OT.

 JaZZ has the Equinox atm and will probably compare it to the Silver Dragon, Headphile and others a little more extensively. 

 Cheers
 Kurt


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I have some sad news for GFT fans._

 

This is nice news. Just a couple of months wait and I can sell my G52 for $400. 

 Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sad news, very sad.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I have some sad news for GFT fans.
 As much as I love the cable,
 I will no longer be making sen cables because the cost and labor for creating the cable is far too overbearing for me to support. I completed one today, started at 1-2pm ish, its now 10:57pm and I'm barely testing the cable
 there were 3 units sold in the last couple of months. Those 3 units will be the final GFTs in production. Consider them a collectable from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GFT owners, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do, this is still the only cable I use on my sennheisers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the support for all the fans of the cable, I will be retiring from Sennheiser cables for the time being.
 God bless,
 myo_

 

Just charge more money for if someone does order one. I am surprised that only 3 have sold in the last few months. The cable was better than the ones I've heard (in particular the Zu, which I had a lot of time to compare). Build quality was excellent. Maybe if more people had a chance to hear them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a sad day.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_This is nice news. Just a couple of months wait and I can sell my G52 for $400._

 

sssssshhhhhhhh. With talk like that I may not get my G52 back from tyrion. lol


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_sssssshhhhhhhh. With talk like that I may not get my G52 back from tyrion. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

By the way, I can't find your cable. I am sure it will turn up some time in the future. Sorry about that, I will pay you what you paid for the cable.


----------



## audiorapture

Thanks PFKMan23 and Voltron for your thoughtful replies, (and a safe trip to you Voltron).


----------



## JohnFerrier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kurt* 
_I said I never had much use for one.
 I never said I didn’t know how to use it."

 Who knows my new quote?_

 

"Matthew Quigley, same as any other day." Crazy Cora


----------



## TheSloth

Despite the (hopefully temporary) discontinuation of the GFT, and the fact that I don't think a balanced GFT was ever sold, Myo has offered to send me the balanced GFT that he keeps for personal use. He finds excellent synergy with his Micro Stack (through a single ended adapter) and was wondering how it would compare to the Balanced Equinox on a 'high-end' HeadRoom amp.

 So, prepare yourselves for yet more impressions next week...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSloth* 
_Despite the (hopefully temporary) discontinuation of the GFT, and the fact that I don't think a balanced GFT was ever sold, Myo has offered to send me the balanced GFT that he keeps for personal use. He finds excellent synergy with his Micro Stack (through a single ended adapter) and was wondering how it would compare to the Balanced Equinox on a 'high-end' HeadRoom amp.

 So, prepare yourselves for yet more impressions next week..._

 

oh boy oh boy, balanced GFT. I'm getting excited already!


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSloth* 
_Despite the (hopefully temporary) discontinuation of the GFT, and the fact that I don't think a balanced GFT was ever sold, Myo has offered to send me the balanced GFT that he keeps for personal use. He finds excellent synergy with his Micro Stack (through a single ended adapter) and was wondering how it would compare to the Balanced Equinox on a 'high-end' HeadRoom amp.

 So, prepare yourselves for yet more impressions next week..._

 

That is definately a comparison I will be looking forward to.


----------



## JaZZ

Well, I've come to a definitive conclusion -- although it can also be seen as provisional in view of one decisive issue: The Equinox has a length of 2.5 m, which is more than twice the length of the other cables. That doesn't allow a fair comparison. If the Equinox reacts the same to shortening as the stock cable, there's a considerable sonic potential in a shorter length (such as 1.2 m) -- in the form of increased smoothness and clarity as well as higher brilliance. 

 The main configuration for audition consisted of the McCormack UDP-1, a homemade IC of copper and silver magnet wires and the Aria prototype. Alternatively I used the Bel Canto DAC2 (fed by digital signals from the UDP-1) as source, moreover the EMP as headphone amp, although I soon renounced the latter since it didn't show a much different behavior with respect to cable characteristics, and the Aria was the superior amp when it comes to accuracy and transparency. I also tried the direct connection to both the DAC2 and the UDP-1 to exclude the influence of the headphone amp. The main reference recording for the comparison was a DVD-A, Schumann's piano concerto on MDG -- one of the best recordings within my collection (in 24 bit/96 kHz) --, beside a few other classical and jazz recordings.

 The most obvious difference between the Equinox and the other aftermarket cables was its higher definition and texturing and the more three-dimensional presentation. It's definitely drier, less liquid and less brilliant than the latter and in this regard in line with the stock cable. It has indeed great similarity to it, but clearly surpasses it in terms of detail and accuracy. And the higher detail actually also carries higher brilliance when listened more closely for. But also a tendency towards coarseness or graininess -- that's why the stock cable's lesser detail occasionally results in a smoother presentation, depending on the recording or the passage. The Equinox's superior spatial presentation and air between the notes remain obvious, though.

 But what they have in common is a certain perceived treble roll-off, a lack of treble sparkle, which makes cymbals sound a bit lackluster and piano notes slightly too matte and soft. However, I was impressed by the high level of definition and accuracy, which I felt to be responsible for the large soundstage and good instrument separation, thanks to accurate reproduction of spatial information I suppose. The other high-end cables -- Silver Dragon, Zu Mobius and BlackSilver -- seemed to coat everything with a mellow sheen which took some of the three-dimensionality away. In turn the resulting liquidity makes for a better coherence between the notes, and they also seem to offer the finer grain -- it's not even wrong to speak of the finer detail and an overall greater refinement, at least in the case of Zu and Silver Dragon. So higher detail (Equinox) stands against finer detail (Zu and SD). I hope it makes sense anyhow... 

 So despite the high detail the Equinox lacks the clarity, liquidity and brilliance I'm used to, particularly from the Silver Dragon, and which I consider essential for the musical flow. The Equinox's overtexturing -- as I'd call it -- catches too much of my attention and detracts me from the music. So the two smoother or «sleeker» sounding silver cables are more «musical» in this respect and less fatiguing. Although the Zu Mobius' sharp-edged treble can achieve a minor degree of fatiguingness as well, whereas the Silver Dragon at best may sound slightly coolish and artificial; OTOH it offers the highest degree of coherence in my setup and never sounds harsh. In exchange its bass is a bit lean and its treble rounder and less focussed than the Zu's (not to speak of the Equinox, although there combined with the mentioned matteness). 

 As to the Headphile BlackSilver: it sounds rather unspectacular, but nevertheless liquid-smooth and brilliant. It's not the last word in terms of definition and expression, though, and may sound a bit noncommittal. This may be a good thing if you don't want to be distracted from the mere musical information, but it's certainly not the most audiophile sound for a sound gourmet. One thing has to be considered, though: The cable is slightly shortened, and the small piece of Sennheiser stock cable at the connector's end has been removed, and instead the silver wires are soldered directly to the pins. This has resulted in a clearer and sleeker characteristic of which I'm not sure if it's really an improvement compared to the originally less transparent, but more textured sound. 

 As hinted above, I strongly suspect that a shorter length and maybe soldering the wires directly to the pins would result in a clearly more favorable rating of the Equinox. Maybe it would even reach the top position. However, it will be difficult for the HD 650 to displace the K 701 from there, which I would describe as close to a synthesis of the best HD-650 cable characteristics. (Disclaimer: all ratings to my ears and IMO.)


 Thanks again, _Voltron,_ for letting us audition your Equinox. It's now going back to Tao who would like to try it again -- this time on its HeadCode, which is expected to come back from repair this week. 
.


----------



## giovanni

quote from Jazz's review:

 "...
 ........
 increased smoothness and clarity 
 higher brilliance.
 accuracy and transparency
 higher definition and texturing
 drier, less liquid and less brilliant
 detail and accuracy
 higher brilliance
 coarseness or graininess
 smoother presentation
 superior spatial presentation
 air
 treble roll-off, a lack of treble sparkle
 lackluster
 matte and soft
 accurate reproduction
 mellow sheen 
 liquidity
 finer grain
 finer detail 
 refinement
 higher detail
 finer detail
 liquidity and brilliance
 overtexturing
 musical
 coolish and artificial
 degree of coherence
 rounder
 focussed
 definition and expression
 noncommittal
 transparent
 textured

 ...."

 wow...I certainly am not in this league guys, but I mean, I am speechless. This is the most confused, unpenetrable recount of a dream into music sensation ! Of course, that is just my read and I don't count ! I am just trying to learn. However, here, I have to give up.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_wow...I certainly am not in this league guys, but I mean, I am speechless. This is the most confused, unpenetrable recount of a dream into music sensation ! Of course, that is just my read and I don't count ! I am just trying to learn. However, here, I have to give up._

 

http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index.html


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index.html_

 

great article indeed, lots of common sense. But dudes, when it gets to the glossary that is where I give up.
 I am not saying entirely what I am thinking ... but you can imagine. Again, just way out of my league.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

OT quote:

  Quote:


 "I said I never had much use for one.
 I never said I didn’t know how to use it." 
 

This is by Tom Selleck in Quigley, Down Under right after he shoots the bad guy with a pistol the bad guy thought Quigley didn't know how to use.


 Back on Topic:

 Thanks for the great read and informative review Voltron. Reinforces my like of the Equinox, and makes me glad I rejected the review of the Zu. Now once I have some time on my hands in about 3-4 monhts I'll look into seeing if I can borrow a G52 to see how good it is for myself....


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ServinginEcuador* 
_ Now once I have some time on my hands in about 3-4 monhts I'll look into seeing if I can borrow a G52 to see how good it is for myself...._

 

Whenever you would like to hear it let me know. I will let you borrow mine.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_Whenever you would like to hear it let me know. I will let you borrow mine._

 

Mighty generous of you, and I shall take you up on that when I have some spare time. Myo wanted to send me a cable to listen to and write-up a review for head-fi, but I didn't have the time. And since he stopped making them I guess it won't matter now anyway. But now I wish I would have taken him up on the offer! I still have Hirsch's 650s sitting here to use as my reference pair, and I could load them up with the Equinox and mine with the G52... Too bad I'm working so much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Hopefully the work calms down soon and I can once again spend some time listening to some gear and getting my rig setup exactly as I want it. Now if only Mikhail would finish my electrostatic amp and get it to me I'd probably not care about the Senns ever again....


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index.html_

 

a seperate dictionary soley for the audio speak is pretty hardcore.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_a seperate dictionary soley for the audio speak is pretty hardcore._

 

Just the way I like it.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_a seperate dictionary soley for the audio speak is pretty hardcore._

 

You ought to see the revised version John_JCB and I did to the old stereophile list. I should still be around somewhere, and more than likely in need of revamping once again.


----------



## saint.panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ServinginEcuador* 
_You ought to see the revised version John_JCB and I did to the old stereophile list. I should still be around somewhere, and more than likely in need of revamping once again._

 

Uploaded as PDF-File and Word-File. This should be the latest revision you sent me. Great list really.


----------



## skyline889

Okay after reading all the posts here I am completely confused. In simple terms for an idiot like me to understand which cable would you guys reccomend to me for my 650? I had the Zu but I sold it and didn't really let it burn in before doing so, so I guess I never got to hear the full value of it. I was leaning towards the equinox but after reading Jazz's latest post I am not so sure now. So which should I buy; Zu Mobius, Silver Dragon, Cardas, or the Equinox?


----------



## PFKMan23

The simple answer is you would need to hear the cables in question to deicde. NOw you've heard the Zu and sold it? What about it did you like and what about it did you not like? What are you looking for in terms of sound?


----------



## skyline889

I was looking for a little bit of a wider soundstage, maybe more detailed mids and highs and smoother bass response. I really wish I could audition all of them but nobody here in Hawaii sells them, so I was hoping you guys could help me out, thanks.


----------



## PFKMan23

What is that in comaprison to? The stock cable? The Zu? Are you looking to keep the inherent charecter of the stock cable but improve on it? I mean something like the Zu cable is a very different beast than something like the Equinox. Of the more commercially available options I'd probably say the Equinox assuming you are looking to maintain the inherent style of the stock cable.


----------



## skyline889

I don't know if whether or not this had anything to do with me not burning them in or not but the Mobius was just too harsh for my taste, so yes I guess I would be looking for something like the stock cable but better?


----------



## PFKMan23

Now I don't know about how long you had the Zu for, but if you're looking for the stock cable but better, then I'd say the Equinox is your best bet.


----------



## skyline889

Thanks for your quick response I thought that I should go with the Equinox but wasn't quite sure before this. One last question though how does the Silver Dragon compare to the Equinox? I am only asking because used, it is so much cheaper than the equinox.


----------



## PFKMan23

I have never heard the Siver Dragon, buthe author of this thread, Voltron does have both the SD and the Equinox, so you might want to wait for his response. That said, given the different inherent compositions, silver vs copper, the copper cable genreally is a much more warm abnd darker tonality whereas silver is usually brighter. But another factor is synergy and how your other components pair with your cans and your cable.


----------



## PsychoZX

I personally find the zu to have a little bit harsher top end than the silver dragon.


----------



## skyline889

Hmm, that sounds what good too, I don't suppose you've heard the Equinox as well? Why do there have to be so many options?


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_Hmm, that sounds what good too, I don't suppose you've heard the Equinox as well? Why do there have to be so many options? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No unfortunately not. Although i've stopped looking at other senn cables a while ago. Yeah yeah I know I'm a G52 fanboy.


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ServinginEcuador* 
_You ought to see the revised version John_JCB and I did to the old stereophile list. I should still be around somewhere, and more than likely in need of revamping once again._

 

got it, you just want to make sure my discouragement is complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, after all the reason I am following this thread is that I want to try these cables nonetheless...just have not decided where to start from !


----------



## PFKMan23

Well, this shootout compares the Grace Five Two, the Equinox, the Zu Mobius and the stock cable. The first thing I'd ask his, what are you looking for in a cable, eg: where do you want to start. For me, I'd start with the stock. and get familiar with it. And then one you know what you want then expand. Just note that the GF2 is no longer in production and that the Equinox from Stefan Audio Arts, if purchased direct has a considerable lead time. So that leaves the Zu and the Equinox, as I do believe that TTVJ has a few on hand.


----------



## Voltron

JaZZ-
 Thanks for your careful comparisons and input on the cable choices. Also thanks for restraining yourself from snipping my Equinox to test your hypothesis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you enjoyed spending some time checking it out, and now Tao can get in some more time.

 PsychoZX and saint.panda-
 Thanks for the glossaries, which I find very useful. People here and elsewhere in audiophilia misuse or inconsistently use many terms all the time.

 giovanni-
 Get studying those glossaries so you can keep up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better yet, get some headphones on and then start studying.

 skyline889-
 I have to say that the Equinox beats out the Silver Dragon on soundstage IMO and I also think in JaZZ's opinion. The SD is a very good cable, though, so if you are looking for a less costly option it is a strong upgrade from stock. From the ones I have tried, the Grace52 (now a collector's item!) also does a great job with soundstage and detail. Best of luck. I have purchased all replacement cables used through the FS/FT forum so don't be put off by list prices or availability--just put out IC feelers or keep your eye on the forum.


----------



## Luco

My opinion is that with the HD650s, Zu has a more energetic top end and offers greater levels of detail than the Equinox. The Equinox though has better bass and more tangible sound stage extremes (left and right).

 What I think is important though with cable selection is both your preference AND the synergy of the cable with the rest of your system. In my case, I was happy with the Equinox using a basic SS amplifier, but when I got a Raptor I felt that something missing. Basically, the top end in my system was now dull. Cymbals left me unmoved and high-pitched female singers non-chalant. A good read around here convinced me to try the Zu and it has brought a balance to my system that is much more to my liking.

 So the morale is: cable synergy matters. A lot. Be sure to match the cable with the rest of your system.


----------



## Glod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luco* 
_..."What I think is important though with cable selection is both your preference AND the synergy of the cable with the rest of your system. In my case, I was happy with the Equinox using a basic SS amplifier, but when I got a Raptor I felt that something missing. Basically, the top end in my system was now dull. Cymbals left me unmoved and high-pitched female singers non-chalant. A good read around here convinced me to try the Zu and it has brought a balance to my system that is much more to my liking.

 So the morale is: cable synergy matters. A lot. Be sure to match the cable with the rest of your system."_

 

This is true IMO too. At least the Equinox sounds different when used with e.g. a Lehmann Black Cube Linear or a HeadAmp GS-1 then with a MPX3. The largest differences from the stock are with the MPX3.


----------



## Zorander

Voltron,

 As a previous user of the SD cable, I found the cable to shift my system's sonic character unfavourably - too bright a balance. It was also way too stiff and microphonic. I went back to stock cable and have been enjoying it much more. 

 I'm now looking to get a different set of Senn cable and have been trying to find out which would improve on the stock cable without starkly changing the phones' signature. I've been considering the Headphile V2 cable, but I admit I'm intrigued with the G52 cable. Based on how I like the stock cable (sound and flexibility), would the G52 (or even the Headphile) be a good choice for me IYO?

 Regards.


----------



## BrianS

i think the blue dragon or equinox would improve the hd650 without drastically changing it


----------



## geforcewong

I bought the latest cardas headphone cable and it just arrived yesterday (the grey one). 10 feet for $111. Beat that price


----------



## P+D-MI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geforcewong* 
_I bought the latest cardas headphone cable and it just arrived yesterday (the grey one). 10 feet for $111. Beat that price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I thought the latest cardas headphone cable was blue with black ends. All though $111.00 is a great price for new.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geforcewong* 
_I bought the latest cardas headphone cable and it just arrived yesterday (the grey one). 10 feet for $111. Beat that price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where did you buy it?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_I'm now looking to get a different set of Senn cable and have been trying to find out which would improve on the stock cable without starkly changing the phones' signature. I've been considering the Headphile V2 cable, but I admit I'm intrigued with the G52 cable. Based on how I like the stock cable (sound and flexibility), would the G52 (or even the Headphile) be a good choice for me IYO?_

 

I know this was meant for V man but I thought I would chime in. If you're happy with the stock cable than saving your money on a new cable may be the way to go. Having said that, I don't feel the G52 changes the 650's "signature". I feel it opens it up the sound of the 650's. There seems to be improvements in every aspect, at least when I directly compared it to the Zu. It was as if the Zu was holding the cans back and not allowing them to be as musical as they can be. I would love to compare them to the Equinox which I owned over a year ago. The Equinox would have to be significantly better before I made a change.


----------



## Voltron

Thanks tyrion, you pretty much nailed the two choices I would recommend, and for the same reasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zorander-
 I know you were a previous SD owner because I bought yours and have since resold it. To my ears, the Equinox is probably closest to the signature of the stock cable while opening up the soundstage and bringing out the detail. The G52 does the same thing with an overall more "live" presentation with the mids/vocals being a little more focused in front of your head. Still has great soundstaging and detail as I have said above. These cables are probably equally microphonic--not bad at all, the top of the cable where the wire is exposed is the noisiest part on the Eq, but much quieter than the SD or Zu (the Zu drove me crazy in that regard--both stiff and very microphonic so moving at all was noisy). 

 As to the Headphile, I have owned one of them with some woody 600s but I think it was an earlier BlackSilver version. It was silvery sounding but did not have as detailed or pleasing a sound to the others I have heard. 

 The Blue Dragon is one I have managed to miss over and over again. Need to hear that one.

 The Cardas Smurf Blue cable is not a favorite of mine. I have only heard it briefly but I thought it was dull and congested in comparison to the Eq, G52, SD and Zu. No offense, geforcewong or anyone else, it is just not my preference. The newest version of that same cable has a grey sleeve instead of the Smurf, but my understanding is that it is the same cable.

 The really interesting thing that I heard at the meet last week was the new Cardas cable called "Fatpipe" or something like that. It is much thinner than the Smurf but there is also a thinner still version called "Thinpipe" (or something) that I did not see. I heard it on recabled and balanced K701s at the Headroom table and then saw N_Maher's recabled 600s but stupidly did not ask to listen to them. Maybe we should PM him to give his thoughts on the sound with 600s. He did the recable himself but I got the impression from Tyll that there might be replacement cables or recabling available through at least Headroom. It sounded great on the balanced K701s but I would love to hear it -- or at least hear about it -- on the 600s and 650s. Nate, are you reading this?

 **edit--Nate has 600s and wrote this about it elsewhere when I mentioned his new cable:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Muaaahahahaha, yes my HD600s are indeed cabled with HR Cardas Fatpipe™. The other version I believe is called Thinpipe™ and is downright tiny. I believe both are proprietary versions of Cardas's 4x24 headphone cable specially manufactured for Headroom. Rumor has it that the cables will be available some time in 06, but I haven't heard when._


----------



## rhythmdevils

great review voltron. you need not be shy about writing reviews! you were able to describe the differences between them in a way that was complex and precise, but also understandable. 

 for a second, it made me want to cancel my trip to india this summer and just get an mpx3, hd650 and equinox instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only for a second though


----------



## Voltron

Thanks Whitney. Man, you travel a lot. That is excellent. Bring us back some cool music.


----------



## Zorander

Thanks, Voltron. One more thing, would you regard the G52 and/or Headphile to be significantly more microphonic and stiffer, in comparison to the stock cable?


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_Thanks, Voltron. One more thing, would you regard the G52 and/or Headphile to be significantly more microphonic and stiffer, in comparison to the stock cable?_

 

In stock form the G52 is quite a bit more microphonic than the stock cable, but you could always have Myo build you one with a softer sleeving that would fix that. The headphile isn't hardly microphonic at all because it uses a soft sleeving.


----------



## Borat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_In stock form the G52 is quite a bit more microphonic than the stock cable, but you could always have Myo build you one with a softer sleeving that would fix that. The headphile isn't hardly microphonic at all because it uses a soft sleeving._

 

My Guerrilla Audio interconnects use that same soft cloth sleeving as opposed to standard techflex and I love it. Why use the hard textured techflex, especially with a headphone cable that can be microphonic? The sleeving does not affect sonic performance, does it?


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_Thanks, Voltron. One more thing, would you regard the G52 and/or Headphile to be significantly more microphonic and stiffer, in comparison to the stock cable?_

 

never tried the G52, but the headphile cable is quite supple, and not microphonic at all. i believe it to be the most bendable of all the aftermarket cables, which is nice, but it also lends it to kinking more easily


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Thanks Whitney. Man, you travel a lot. That is excellent. Bring us back some cool music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if i can i will! i wont be bringing any music/ipod/amps/etc with me. but i'll be living in a nunery helping them build a church. i'll be waking up every morning to chanting...hopefully that, along with the other music i encounter will keep my music addiction in check.


----------



## luvdunhill

Could anyone give me a run down of the commercially available Senn replacement cables that use silver conductors?

 The one's I know about are:

 Headfile's Black Silver
 Moon Audio Silver Dragon


----------



## pxpx

OK - sorry to revive an old thread, but I am hoping that voltron, saint panda, jazz, kurt et al. are still around to help me out, even if it's a long shot!

 Fantastic thread, by the way, and my thanks to all the contributors regardless of whether I can elicit any response to my below questions.

 Reading through all the posts, I think that I am leaning towards either the Zu or the equinox. I have the Meier Corda Opera amp, utilising the onboard DAC fed from my PC via USB. I am overall very happy with the Opera and the 650's and love the sound signature for most types of music. I listen to a lot of pop/electronic (Dire straights, Cat Stevens, Fleetwood Mac, 1200 Micrograms, general pop-house etc). The 650's do a really good job even with the stock cable and I especially enjoy the warmth and texture of vocals. 

 However, one area that I am dissapointed with is progressive metal. By far my favourite band is Tool, a progressive/art metal band. The Opera and stock 650 just seem to turn their music into mush! There is very little separation, their seems to be a distinct lack of detail, (I love my details!) and the music seems to really lack PRat. I am guessing that this phenomenon is the "veil" widely reported elsewhere? I also own a set of Grado SR225's which can certainly deliver the pace that I am after, but they are too bright for this type of music and the vocals tend to sound very artificial. I know that it isn't necessarily the recording, since I can get a far better (lively/detailed/soundstage) sound with my home audio system.

 I'm wondering if anyone might hazzard a guess as to whether the Zu or the Equinox might help me with this rather genre specific issue? Which would be best. A lot of the comments I've read suggest that the Zu may be the better option but I am nervous about ending up with a sound that is too bright or harsh.

 Thanks in advance
 pxpx


----------



## Patu

pxpx,

 Try the Revelation Audio Lab cable. It really alters the sound of HD650, in a way you might like.


----------



## sthswell

pxpx,
 RAL cables are great but the service is very poor. I ordered a cable in January 07 that I am still waiting for. My headphone cable took 8 months by the time I received it. Now going on 11 months for a powercord. Brad will not refund my money after repeated requests. 
 Buyer beware when ordering from Revelation Audio Labs!


----------



## vcoheda

^^ that is screwed up. i think i'll stick with my zu. had the cable 2 weeks after i ordered it. later had it reterminated. had to wait a whole 3 weeks for that one.


----------



## pxpx

thanks for the heads up....

 I've actually just taken the plunge and ordered the Zu Mobius today, so hopefully that does the trick!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

have anyone tries APuresound V3 Cables for HD650?


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pxpx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...one area that I am dissapointed with is progressive metal. By far my favourite band is Tool, a progressive/art metal band. The Opera and stock 650 just seem to turn their music into mush! There is very little separation, their seems to be a distinct lack of detail, (I love my details!) and the music seems to really lack PRat. ... I'm wondering if anyone might hazard a guess as to whether the Zu or the Equinox might help me with this rather genre specific issue? Which would be best? A lot of the comments I've read suggest that the Zu may be the better option but I am nervous about ending up with a sound that is too bright or harsh._

 

Don't worry, the Zu won't make your HD 650 an SR-225. So don't expect too much! But it will indeed add a welcome dose of treble sparkle, clarity and detail. I was just comparing Zu Mobius and stock cable on my HD 650 listening to A Perfect Circle's «Thirteenth Step», and what I heard confirmed my statement. 

 Another option to consider may be the Silver Dragon V2 (which is said to lack the predecessor's proneness to break), but I haven't heard it, so my recommendation is based on the sonic characteristics of the V1.

 The Equinox may be the cable with the highest detail and definition of the ones I've heard, but I'm not sure if it fits your bill, as it resembled the stock cable too much when it comes to sonic balance and treble sparkle.

  Quote:


 _I've actually just taken the plunge and ordered the Zu Mobius today, so hopefully that does the trick!_ 
 

Now I see I'm too late anyway... 

.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sthswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pxpx,
 RAL cables are great but the service is very poor. I ordered a cable in January 07 that I am still waiting for. My headphone cable took 8 months by the time I received it. Now going on 11 months for a powercord. Brad will not refund my money after repeated requests. 
 Buyer beware when ordering from Revelation Audio Labs!_

 

I had just the opposite experience with Brad at RAL. My Ultrasone cable for my 2500s was late but by 2 days and with terrific communication as to why. Something is really amiss. Have you called him personally. He is a wonderful, quite religious man. I know others who have used RAL and had equally good experiences.


----------



## vcoheda

^^^ i know other people who have been waiting a very long time (many, many months) for a Bal Senn cable. so this is not an isolated incident. if long waits are the norm, maybe he should include that information on his audiogon ad. i know that SAA is pretty upfront about the wait for one of their equinox cables.


----------



## pxpx

Thanks for ther comments JaZZ. 

 I'll try the Zu in the first instance, and depending on the results, may opt to buy the SDv2 as well.

 PS - Thirteenth Step is a great album. If you want a really good song for headphone listening/demo'ing, I reccomend "Eulogy" by tool. It has the most amazing sequence of progressive layering of various instruments - just incredible on a good set of cans.


----------



## sthswell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had just the opposite experience with Brad at RAL. My Ultrasone cable for my 2500s was late but by 2 days and with terrific communication as to why. Something is really amiss. Have you called him personally. He is a wonderful, quite religious man. I know others who have used RAL and had equally good experiences._

 

dw6928,
 I have talked to Brad numerous times and by email a bunch of times. He for the most part would answer calls and emails until I asked him for a refund.
 The first cable that I ordered from Brad (Parable cable) in Dec 06 took only two weeks. Then I ordered a powercord in January 07 and im still waiting. I got ics from one of his auctions in 5 months and my headphone cable took 8 months. I see on his web site that he is religious, I dont believe God would bless his actions towards his customers.
 There is a thread on audiogon that has quite a few people that are being run around by Brad. On top of that you cant leave negative feedback for RAL

 I really like his cables and would have purchased more if things went smooth like my first order. Hopefully he just gets everyone their cables.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have anyone tries APuresound V3 Cables for HD650?_

 

anyone?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sthswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dw6928,
 I have talked to Brad numerous times and by email a bunch of times. He for the most part would answer calls and emails until I asked him for a refund.
 The first cable that I ordered from Brad (Parable cable) in Dec 06 took only two weeks. Then I ordered a powercord in January 07 and im still waiting. I got ics from one of his auctions in 5 months and my headphone cable took 8 months. I see on his web site that he is religious, I dont believe God would bless his actions towards his customers.
 There is a thread on audiogon that has quite a few people that are being run around by Brad. On top of that you cant leave negative feedback for RAL

 I really like his cables and would have purchased more if things went smooth like my first order. Hopefully he just gets everyone their cables._

 

I have to admit being stunned by your experience, not that I doubt anything you have shared. Mine was so diametrically different. Maybe it was just luck, or timing.
 I will keep your experiences in mind before I order anything else from him.


----------



## grawk

Has anyone come up with a cable that's better than the grace yet?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone come up with a cable that's better than the grace yet?_

 

Funny how this cable has been forgotten. I loved the equinox, but the Grace should be a definite competitor. Especially since they never come up for sale.


----------

